# Yeah, I need a night out with the girls once in awhile;)



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Those gals look like they've already had their night out! LOL


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

LOL, I didn't think of that but you are right Cookie, LOL! At least they seem to have remembered where they parked their "wheels" LOL


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep, and they have their designated driver and beverage jug. ha ha :rofl1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like in reality, they are going out for a little milk with the girls, LOL!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Looks like in reality, they are going out for a little milk with the girls, LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

OK, parties over. :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2015)

They _must_ have been out already, because here's an earlier pic of them -


----------



## Misty (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks like they had many nights out, Denise lol Thanks for the laugh! :yes:


----------

